# getting 'coined' ?



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

big04deuce said:


> Do you know the rules about getting "Coined?" Ask the board and I am sure you will get some great answers!


ok... so.... I'm asking... :imconfused:


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

i have no idea, dont know what that means.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

im lost!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Rule#1 Always carry your Challenge Coin on you at all times, especially when going out.

Anybody else?


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

big04deuce said:


> Rule#1 Always carry your Challenge Coin on you at all times, especially when going out.
> 
> Anybody else?


If you can not produce the coin, you buy. If you can not produce a coin received from Me, you are f'd, because I am expensive. After all, I am a Chief Petty Officer.


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

a quarter?


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Toasted Coastie is correct.....I gave all my coins to friends before leaving the Navy.....Made them sing in front of everyone cus I stole them my last day before getting out......In hind sight I should have kept one or two of the enduring freedom coins.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Toasted Coastie said:


> If you can not produce the coin, you buy. If you can not produce a coin received from Me, you are f'd, because I am expensive. After all, I am a Chief Petty Officer.


Love the SNCO Corps!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Here is a thread with some pictures of challenge coins.

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22970


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Here's the deal. In the military senior NCOs, senior officers and commanders have coins minted. The coins are awarded for excellence, conduct above the call of duty, or for membership in an elite organization (ie. Airborne, Air Assault [I don't know what you squids have other than SEALS]). Once awarded a coin, you carry it on your person. When in the presence of others, in a social/drinking environment, one guy will pull out his coin and slam it on the table in the form of a coin check. All those present either pull out their coins and present them or saunter over to the bar and purchase a round of drinks. Usually, the rank of the individual that awarded the coin is on the coin itself (may also contain the date it was awarded, name of awardee, etc). In many places the coin challenge is conducted and if everyone is carrying a coin, it goes by rank of award issuing officer (for instance, I had a CINCPAC coin I carried to be on the safe side...aren't too many that trump that. You can to this link to see an example of a cavalry coin (WHICH TRUMP ALL OTHER COINS, just kiddin") http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21084&highlight=collections 
On certain posts (Campbell - Air Assault; Benning - Airborne) you're a nothing until you've completed the school (Airborne or Air Assault) and been awarded the coin. At Campbell, when a Leg (someone that hasn't certified Air Assault - thus has to "leg it" into combat) was around everyone would "drop a coin" and the unlucky individual would knock out 20 for every coin that hit the ground. Sometimes that was 160 pushups or more. Truly a great motivator to get into and graduate AA school.

It doesn't happen much anymore, but in the old days someone that gave you a coin might come up and ask for it back. Woe be upon you for the inidvidual that didn't have it on him.

The the Army Coin experience for you.


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Now, having said all that.....any one want a challenge? :wazzapp:


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

guess i'll have to buy if you are challenging.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

I don't have a coin  Do I have to buy if I was never in the military?


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Now that wouldn't be fair of me now would it?


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Very good explanation Ted.... So you're having fun in Kansas right now? 
Yeah nothing like PT @ Ft. Bragg where we all would yell at the one LEG unit down the hill.


----------



## JeffyB (Oct 24, 2007)

Maybe a "Cigar Live" coin should be produced for use at herfs...


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

JeffyB said:


> Maybe a "Cigar Live" coin should be produced for use at herfs...


Great idea Jeff! From what I understand there is a place that makes them cheap in Korea.


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

JeffyB said:


> Maybe a "Cigar Live" coin should be produced for use at herfs...


OH SNAP, that is a good idea!
it could have a punch on one side, or unfold to be some cigar scissors like a transformer


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

JeffyB said:


> Maybe a "Cigar Live" coin should be produced for use at herfs...


Now THAT's and idea!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

I will be able to work on this next month, if the power that be agree to it. Anybody want to work on getting this approved?


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Only one on this site has received a coin from me so far, and he is silent right now (CPO training). However, I do believe there will be more to follow.

I'm down with a coin. But let's do this at cost + shipping. There are a few sites that do them (can't think of them off the top of my head)...


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Great explaination Ted.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Would a mod please fix big04deuce's name reflect his military status? Thank you....


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

JeffyB said:


> Maybe a "Cigar Live" coin should be produced for use at herfs...


great idea, how can we get this started?


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

I guess I'll have to start digging if this is coming to pass...it's definetely been a while!!!!


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

I have a couple sites that I know of. The prices range from $150 for the die and then $2.90 for each coin over 100 ordered.....We can set up a Fund for the Die for donations and then charge for each coin minted and shipped.

I can work on this or someone else can but it would be a cool idea to have our own cigar and coin.

Link to see how much interest there is


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Snapperhead said:


> I have a couple sites that I know of. The prices range from $150 for the die and then $2.90 for each coin over 100 ordered.....We can set up a Fund for the Die for donations and then charge for each coin minted and shipped.
> 
> I can work on this or someone else can but it would be a cool idea to have our own cigar and coin.
> 
> Link to see how much interest there is


Hold on now. Are we talking about minting a coin for anyone of the forum to buy, or minting a coin for the military (former and current) to group buy and then award to people? Because that is what would make it special. A coin for the "Brothers in Arms" crew on this board (all the former and current military).

After all, how can it be a challenge coin if EVERYONE can buy one?


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

I still have all of my coins from the army. This sounds like a cool idea.


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

I have some really nice coins. The highest ranking coin I have is from a 4 star. My favorite coin is my OEF CJTF Phoenix 07-08 coin. I'd like to add a CL coin to my collection... of course, I'd want to be awarded the coin. Just like senior officers and senior NCOs... the Senior members could award coins to newer members for a job well done...or something like that.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I have coins...


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Still have all my coins...a CI coin would be a great idea.


----------



## JeffyB (Oct 24, 2007)

I've got all of mine; some of them I've bought (unit/NCOA fundraiser) and others were given to me, usually by unit commanders - the three highest coins that I have were given to me by the US Air Forces in Europe Commander (4-star), the AF Personnel Center Commander (2-star), and the CMSgt of the Air Force. Another significant one I received is an Air Combat Command Inspector General coin from one of the operational exercises at Ellsworth (SD); the team that I was on received an "Outstanding Team" award.
I'll bring home the ones I have at work and post pictures later in the week.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

OK Coastie, 

I think I might have you beat... I don't have one of your coins Chief, but I DO have a coin from the Sergeant Major of the Army, Kenneth O. Preston... So I don't actually buy much... Take care, God Bless....

Big B


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Since there seems to be some interest in this thread, thought I might post some of the coins I have at home.

Pic 1 is some of the coins at home. The rest are at work. The one that probably saved my life(and prevented the most pushups) is the bottom right corner - my Air Assault coin, circa 1997. Top right, two FOBs....not really coins but more Gunnery awards.
Pic 2 shows some of the different shapes. Top three are shaped like some of the unit patches we wear on our uniforms. Bottom two are shaped like Texas and Iraq.
Pic 3 are some of the General Officer coins by rank left to right. CINCPAC (Commander in Chief Pacific Forces (all DoD forces in pacific)) is my senior coin.


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

WarHorse said:


> Now, having said all that.....any one want a challenge? :wazzapp:


Ill accept the challenge. I have a good collection of coins. We play a little different at certain bases. We sometimes play highest rank, but mostly we play squadron coins. when a coin check is intiated the only coin that counts is the one for the squadron you belong (presently). All other coins are void. and if everybody has their coin then the initiater buys the round. And Im a single malt drinker. For this Forum rank is probably better.


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

Toasted Coastie said:


> Hold on now. Are we talking about minting a coin for anyone of the forum to buy, or minting a coin for the military (former and current) to group buy and then award to people? Because that is what would make it special. A coin for the "Brothers in Arms" crew on this board (all the former and current military).
> 
> After all, how can it be a challenge coin if EVERYONE can buy one?


I second this. Not just because Im in the Brothers in Arms, but bought coins are immediately null and void in the rules of the games.


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

WarHorse said:


> Since there seems to be some interest in this thread, thought I might post some of the coins I have at home.
> 
> Pic 1 is some of the coins at home. The rest are at work. The one that probably saved my life(and prevented the most pushups) is the bottom right corner - my Air Assault coin, circa 1997. Top right, two FOBs....not really coins but more Gunnery awards.
> Pic 2 shows some of the different shapes. Top three are shaped like some of the unit patches we wear on our uniforms. Bottom two are shaped like Texas and Iraq.
> Pic 3 are some of the General Officer coins by rank left to right. CINCPAC (Commander in Chief Pacific Forces (all DoD forces in pacific)) is my senior coin.


Ill post some pics of mine when i return from the phillipines. but I got your CINCPAC stomped coastie, I have a SECDEF Gates coin presented for personal security detail during his visit to Korea, also have JCS coin from Adm Mullen.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

hmm... that's an interesting idea... 

anybody can buy the coins, but they need to have them 'marked' in some way to identify who bought them - and a coin that you bought yourself doesn't count for a challenge, you need to have one that somebody else has given to you for some accomplishment, which must be backed up by some sort of "coin" award on the forum (to avoid the cheeze of a people just swapping between themselves so they have a coin that's not their own)...

however, as we're all Sisters and Brothers of the Leaf here, I strongly disagree with having any other outside affiliations impacting on the CL coins - it shouldn't matter that you're civilian, EMS, military, retired, from another planet or whatever, as that's not why we're here


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

Here are the rules to the Challenge coins. BTW, I am the humble one that Toasted gave a coin to and am truly grateful. I had maybe 2 coins for the past 10 years, then toasted bombed me with a coin, then I found out I made Chief and obtained a few more. I am in CPO training right now and will be until Sep 16th (My pinning date which you are all invited to) From what I have seen CPO's like to carry coins and I anticipate during the course of my training I will "earn" a few more LOL. Rule #6 is a biggie, let me explain a bit. If you hand your coin to someone, they can keep it! but if you would like to show someone your coin place it on a table and give them permission to inspect the coin, they then have to place the coin back down. Traditionally the proper way to issue a coin to someone is to place it in the palm of your hand and initiate a handshake with the recipient and drop the coin in their hand during the shake. This tells the recipient that its game on and they had better be able to produce that coin upon a challenge. For our purposes via mail, consider all coins sent to you game on. So without further ado, here are the rules. 

Challenge Coin Rules 
1. Rules of the coin game must be given or explained to all new coin holders. 

2. The coin MUST be carried at all times. You can be challenged for it anywhere, at any time. You must produce the coin without taking more than 4 steps to produce it. 

3. When challenging, the challenger must state whether it is for a single drink or a round of drinks. 

4. Failure to produce a coin, for whatever reason, results in a bought round or single drinks (whatever the challenger stated). This type of transaction could be expensive, so hold onto your coin. Once the offender (coinless challengee) has bought the drink or round, they can't be challenged again. 

5. If all that are challenged produce their coins, the challenger loses and must buy the drinks for all respondents. This too can be expensive, so challenge wisely. 

6. Under no circumstances can a coin be handed to another in response to a challenge. If a person gives their coin to another, that person can now keep the coin -- it's theirs!!! However, if a person places the coin down and another person picks it up to examine it, that is not considered giving and the examiner is honor-bound to place the coin back where they got it. The examiner can't challenge while they hold another's coin. After negotiating a "reasonable" ransom", the examiner must return the member's coin. 

7. If a coin is lost, replacement is up to the individual. A new coin should be acquired at the earliest opportunity -- losing a coin and not replacing it doesn't relieve a member of his or her responsibilities. This is especially true if your fellow CPO's know that you traditionally carry a coin. 

8. There are no exceptions to the rules. They apply to clothed or un-clothed. One step and an arms reach are allowed. 

9. A Coin is a Coin. They are not belt buckles, key chains or necklaces. Coins worn in a holder around the neck are valid. 

10. The coin should be controlled at all times. Giving a coin to just anyone is like opening a fraternity to just anyone. It is an honor to be given a coin, let's keep it that way. A given or awarded coin is of more personal value than a purchased coin. 

11. No holes may be drilled in a coin. 

12. The above rules apply to anyone who is worthy to be given/awarded a coin, has a purchased coin, or who is known to be a previous coinholder. 

Billy

P.S. 
Training is going well, I am in the best shape of my life right now LOL


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

WarHorse said:


> Now, having said all that.....any one want a challenge? :wazzapp:


I am not worthy but I am up for the challenge! I may have a little something cooking but training is consuming me right now so it may have to wait until after Sep 16.

Billy


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

What if someone has been challenged but they have never been awarded a coin from anyone, is that person still bound to having to buy a round?


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

As far as CL coins go, I think that it's a great idea. However, I think the only people that should be able to award them are Stogie, Moderators and Statesmen as they are the "staff" of the board. "Rank" could be decided by: Stogie (Highest Rank), Mods (by date of becoming a Mod) and Statesment (based on date also). If a Mod or Statesman should lose that designation, then their coin automaticaly falls to the lowest rank in that group. I'm not sure how this realy works so if I'm wrong, someone please correct me.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

The EVP said:


> As far as CL coins go, I think that it's a great idea. However, I think the only people that should be able to award them are Stogie, Moderators and Statesmen as they are the "staff" of the board. "Rank" could be decided by: Stogie (Highest Rank), Mods (by date of becoming a Mod) and Statesmen (based on date also). I'm not sure how this realy works so if I'm wrong, someone please correct me.


actually, I think I'd go so far as to allow the 'regular' board members to give them too, but those would rank at the bottom compared to the others - that way, we'd have the option to 'reward' someone for hosting a herf, or hitting you with a great bomb, etc, etc... sure, that would make them much more common (hey, maybe we could get a 'volume' discount ), but it'll take some of the pressure off the board "staff" as well as helping to share the cost of producing the coins.

and the coins should be a common pattern, with a spot to engrave a small identification as to who awarded it


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

In our unit the first coin is free, there is a number on it and it is tracked by a SNCO (right now me) if you lose it there is hell to pay plus you have to get a buy a new coin. You must always have your coin with you; one exception combat flights. Rex in Korea makes some nice coins and not too bad on the price.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Maybe we could create an award icon for being given a coin?


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm post jumping between two threads on this subject...http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24326

I like the idea of tying the coin to an achievement on the board, but doubt that Stogie, et al can afford to buy that many coins. I recommended brothers buy as many as they wanted to and then could bomb other BOTLs for achievement. Anyway, give a read on the other thread if you haven't already. Seems like we've got enough interest to get this a go once we iron out the details.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

maybe, if it's not too much trouble, we could get a Mod to merge the two threads?


----------

